# Which 2008 Madone paint scheme looks the best?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. I think I like the Madone 5.2 Performance fit with the black frame and white decals. I really hate the yellow, orange, and blue frames. In fact, I don't like any of the pro frames. What about you?


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

orange rocks.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

white and black, but it doesnt come on the pro model


----------



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

Waiting for project 1.

If I had to buy one now, I'd get get the black/grey 6.5 performance. Of the black carbon colors, I like the black/white as well. The black/red grows on me, but it looks a bit too much like a Specialized. Personally I like the black/orange Pro, but I've already got a set of Aeolus wheels. I'm thinking 6.5 performance fit with custom paint.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, I like the aggressiveness of the red/black too, but doesn't it look a lot like a Specialized Tarmac?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

My local shop got a 5.2 in stock today! They hadn't finished building it up yet, but the tubes looked nice. The Bontrager wheels looked a lot nicer than older models, and I love the color of the Ultegra SL. The black/white paint was pretty boring. At least it isnt the bright yellow that comes on the Force-equipped model! This is definitely still more of the same from Trek on paint--boring colors and designs. The frame shape was definitely cool and updated, though.


----------

